# Boarding a fearful/aggressive dog



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

So our Gus is two years old, and we've never boarded him due to his fear/aggression issues. We're starting to realize this is a problem, and that we probably can't go the next 13 years without ever going somewhere without him. (Well, it wouldn't be that much of a problem if we really could take him with us anywhere, but due to his issues, he can't be around strange dogs, children, or people he doesn't know). So far, we have been lucky enough to have my parents watch him when we need to be away (i.e -at the hospital having a baby ), but this won't always be an option.

So, we are thinking of trying to board him somewhere for one night to test it out, however, it needs to be a place that takes aggressive and/or reactive dogs, as Gus just cannot be handled by anyone other than us. 

Does anybody have experience boarding any aggressive or extremely fearful dogs? If so, can you offer any advice or tips? Any recommendations of specific places in the Seattle area?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a different suggestion for you. 

I have a friend who has a border collie who doesn't like to be boarded. These folks have found a couple of house-sitters by word-of-mouth who they know, like, and trust. When they go out of town, one of these house-sitters always stays at the house with their border collie. They have been using the same sitters for years, so the dog stays in a familiar setting with a familiar person.

Since you are planning ahead, if you decide to try this option, you at least have the luxury of time to acquaint Gus with whomever you choose. 

Good luck!


----------

